# Teeter Totter and Balance Beam Height



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

For those of you who have teeter totters and balance beams for your goats - how high are they?


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Teeter totter 20" high with a 9' long 2x8. My boys were babies when I built it. They are big boys now and if I built another one I would make it a little bigger. This one is easy to move and the boys jump over it. 
IdahoNancy and the Oberpackers


----------

